# Tiel swallowed metal bell part. Any advice pics included.



## acem77 (Mar 23, 2012)

I found my tiel chewing on a part of a toy bell when I tried to stop bonito from chewing it he dropped it.
When I tried to pick it up I could not find it again.

he ate it...
I Proved this by taping a tiny magnet to a piece of thread. While dangling it close it stuck to his chest it swung over a bit and stuck, proving there was some iron in his crop/stomach…


the emergency vet is an hour away and they won’t give me any advice based on the facts I have. They seem to think I can wait to see my main vet Monday.

Below is a pic of the same part he swallowed and the mini magnet I used to prove its in him.
Based on the picture is it an emergency? I pkan to take him to the vet 1st thing monday morniing


----------



## leeisme (Feb 4, 2011)

I would take him to the vet immediately he might try to pass it in his stool it will just end up blocking his intestines.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

He needs to see a vet...it can easily block his intestine and that will result in death.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Yes, definitely an emergency. That's big enough to cause a crop impaction. Also, it needs to be removed while it is still in the crop, because intestinal surgery in a 'tiel is extremely invasive and risky.


----------



## anthrogirl80 (Jun 2, 2012)

Absolutely take him to a specialised avian vet if you can get one. He might need an operation to remove it so that it doesn't get stuck inside him. Watching a bird decline because of this is horrifying...believe me. And to get to it too late may cost him his life


----------



## leeisme (Feb 4, 2011)

How is he doing? Did you take him to get help?


----------



## delawaregirl (Dec 2, 2011)

I can't imagine that he could swallow something a 1/2 inch long. And it looks wide also. Scary. Hope he is ok. Please let us know.


----------



## acem77 (Mar 23, 2012)

hes good got the xray done, and it was not in him any more.
I found it later in the bottom of the cage.... it disappear in their play pen.
so i guess he forced it back up.
a little scare with a good out come, the doc said he was very healthy overall


----------



## baboo (Jun 5, 2012)

Thank goodness his ok ..


----------



## leeisme (Feb 4, 2011)

Wow what a bird. Keep An eye on that one.


----------

